
Are you mansplaining? A helpful chart - kreeWall
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20180727-mansplaining-explained-in-one-chart
======
sharemywin
I'm assuming since there's a comments section the chart is open to discussion.

Why does the chart need to be a he/she thing?

Being a "know it all" although stereo-typically a male trait doesn't need to
be.

And being on the wrong side of "tech" arrogance certainly isn't limited to
women.

~~~
kreeWall
Hi!

As a woman in this world, but also in tech, I don't believe that being a "know
it all" is a male-only trait, though assuming that someone knows lesser when
they clearly know more tends to be. There are many times when the males in my
workplace, even if well-meaning, attempt to explain integral parts of my job
to me like I'm a child. The chart in question goes through to talk of
situations when this could not be considered mansplaining (like when a male
counterpart has more knowledge or experience, or when the female counterpart
asked for an explanation), but then also goes through scenarios that are
_definitely_ mansplaining, such as when the male counterpart has fewer
experience and knowledge on the topic.

While you may not be a male that mansplains, other males (or even females) on
this page might find themselves mansplaining. I have been mansplained to
numerous times by my coworkers.

------
cja
What's the difference between "mansplaining" and being patronising?

